# This rating thing blows (new driver)!!



## scottwg5233 (May 13, 2016)

First... I am in no way freaked out about the ratings thing. Just want to voice my concern/frustration. Brand new to Uber. Have 10 ratings is all (I have only been out once for a few hours). 9 are 5*. Some a$$ must have gave me a 1*. I treated everyone with kid gloves (I get along with almost everyone). I rated everyone a 5*. I am now at a 4.5. If they want to deactivate me I really do not care but at this point in my career, one person can get me deactivated? I assume there is consideration for as few a ratings as I have ruining the curve.
Just a thought, if a pax is going to give anything below let's say a 3* maybe they should be required to give a reason why? We should also be able to see the reason. How else are we going to know what needs improvement. Just sayin.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Welcome to Uber and all you say is true, there are many threads here about the crappy rating system we endure. Levels are different in different regions, seem to correlate with how desperate they are for drivers but I would imagine they won't deactivate you till you are under-performing for 25 rides or so. 
4.6 is the typical cutoff for drivers with dozens or 100's of rides under their belt. 

So, the question is why do you want to subject yourself to this craziness, think carefully and see if you actually made any money on those trips and th empty mileage you had to put on your car. Good luck!!


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

If this was done correctly the rating system COULD be of value to help drivers improve. Unfortunately the system is lacking.


----------



## scottwg5233 (May 13, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Welcome to Uber and all you say is true, there are many threads here about the crappy rating system we endure. Levels are different in different regions, seem to correlate with how desperate they are for drivers but I would imagine they won't deactivate you till you are under-performing for 25 rides or so.
> 4.6 is the typical cutoff for drivers with dozens or 100's of rides under their belt.
> 
> So, the question is why do you want to subject yourself to this craziness, think carefully and see if you actually made any money on those trips and th empty mileage you had to put on your car. Good luck!!


I am appraoching it as a "no big deal". I am just going to provide a decent level of service and not worry about what my "rating" says. If I get deactivated I will live! No big whoop!


----------



## PC747 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hay Guys, I'm new to this game and Today is only my second day on the road and I have given everything I have to every customers. I even gave a customer $20 back as the stupid GPS took me to a wrong route however my rating already drop to 4.67....
Can anyone advise how can I see who and what rating the customer gave on the APP's? I don't like asking the customers to rate me 5 like some of the drivers do. 
Any advise would be greatly appreciated. 
Safe driving..


----------



## scottwg5233 (May 13, 2016)

PC747 said:


> Hay Guys, I'm new to this game and Today is only my second day on the road and I have given everything I have to every customers. I even gave a customer $20 back as the stupid GPS took me to a wrong route however my rating already drop to 4.67....
> Can anyone advise how can I see who and what rating the customer gave on the APP's? I don't like asking the customers to rate me 5 like some of the drivers do.
> Any advise would be greatly appreciated.
> Safe driving..


I am fairly new as well but... Don't sweat it. Just be cordial to your pax's and have fun with it. It all works out in the end. You cannot find out with any certainty who gave you the bad rating. In the beginning it will make your rate swing wildly (I was at a 4.5 but it went way up yesterday). As you collect trips it will have less impact. The one you gave the $20 back to probably was the one that gave the bad rating (just a guess, not based on anything but my pessimism). You will also get dinged because they are pissed at Uber because they took a surge trip that ended being 5x or so. Not your fault but you are the "person behind the counter". The advantage the pax have is that they do not have to rate you until they want to use Uber again, you ahve to do it immediately. The rating system has many flaws but it looks like it is not going anywhere. Don't "beg" for stars, just be nice and have fun! Just my 2 cents anyway.


----------



## PC747 (Apr 28, 2016)

T


scottwg5233 said:


> I am fairly new as well but... Don't sweat it. Just be cordial to your pax's and have fun with it. It all works out in the end. You cannot find out with any certainty who gave you the bad rating. In the beginning it will make your rate swing wildly (I was at a 4.5 but it went way up yesterday). As you collect trips it will have less impact. The one you gave the $20 back to probably was the one that gave the bad rating (just a guess, not based on anything but my pessimism). You will also get dinged because they are pissed at Uber because they took a surge trip that ended being 5x or so. Not your fault but you are the "person behind the counter". The advantage the pax have is that they do not have to rate you until they want to use Uber again, you ahve to do it immediately. The rating system has many flaws but it looks like it is not going anywhere. Don't "beg" for stars, just be nice and have fun! Just my 2 cents anyway.


Thanks for your reply and encouragement scottwg5233


----------

